# Grafikkarte für 2 Monitore zur Desktoperweiterung gesucht.



## Hawkster (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallöchen allesamt,

muss feststellen das ich z. Z. sehr aktiv Forenpostings mache =)

Also, zu meiner Frage bzw. Problematik.

Habe vor 2 Wochen ein komplettsystem bestellt, mit folgendem Motherboard "Asrock ALiveNF4G-DVI"

Dazu eine Grafikkarte vom Typ "Radeon X 300se PCI-E 256 MB DDR-RAM", weil ich mir dachte "ich muss noch diese Blöde Dektop-Erweitung mit reinmachen"...

So, jetzt fragt ihr euch sicher wenn ihr nach dem Mainboard "googlet" "Wieso nochma ne Grafikkarte, das Mainboard hat doch schon vga und DVI". Alles schön und gut, nur das Problem ist, das ich keinen Monitor mit DVI-Eingang habe.

Habe 2x den LCD Acer 1914 mit VGA-Eingang...

Leider funktioniert das mit der Grafikkarte die ich mitbestellt habe nicht. Das Bild Flackert und diese blöden Bildschirme haben eine "Autom. Abgleich"-Funkion, welche das Bild automatisch positioniert, blos immer falsch, weil das Signal irgendwie komisch zu sein scheind...
Nun suche ich eine !BILLIGE! Grafikkarte als PCI-Express welche diese Funktion einwandfrei unterstützt... (sind nur Arbeitsrechner, von daher brauch man da echt keine gute Grafikkarte...)

Danke für eure Unterstützung

MFG
Hawkster


----------



## akrite (22. Oktober 2006)

Matrox  hat für jeden Geschmack und Geldbeutel ;-) etwas - ist Spezialist für Multimonitor-Systeme.


----------



## chmee (22. Oktober 2006)

Frage 1 - Ist die Sache uU mit einem DVI-VGA-Adapter zu klären ?

Frage 2 - Welche GraKa hast Du denn dazubestellt ? Gibt es in den erweiterten Anzeige-
eigenschaften die Möglichkeit die horizontale Synchronisation zu ändern ? Das hilft bei
meinem W19-TFT, das Bild entscheidend zu verbessern.

**EDIT** Sorry, zu schnell gelesen  Tip mit der Synchronisation versuchen.

Matrox ist eine gute Firma, aber es geht auch billiger, wenn es keine Multi-Super-Duper-
Multimonitorsetups sein sollen. EIne ATI x300 bekommt man schon ab 45EUR, eine
Nvidia 6200 zu etwa gleichem Preis.

mfg chmee


----------

